# Chappie ????



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Just following on from another thread because i didn't want to hijack it.

What is the big deal with Chappie Wet ????/.

Lots of people on here report it as being very good for dogs with digestive problems and sensitive tummies yet there is still a "stigma" attached to feeding it, like you are somehow mistreating your dog by giving it an inferior food .

So what is the big deal with Chappie, the ingredients are very basic but i cant see its full of any nasties and surely dogs wouldn't do so well on it if it was really bad particularly as it seems to suit dogs with digestive issues :confused1:

Is it just food snobbery or is it really a bad food ???


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

It's not as bad as some, but dog nutrition has taken leaps forward since Chappie was first made.
I don't know if it's the better nutrition which has lengthened dogs lives and by feeding Chappie you may be shortening your dogs prospective lifespan.
However, if you have a dog with constant bad stomach upsets, this must weaken the body and shorten the lifespan anyway


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

MMMmmmm but with this increased understanding and improvements in food is it my imagination or are more dogs now suffering from things like colitis etc 

My childhood springer grew up on minced morcels, shapes and table scraps, he lived until he was 14 and was pretty healthy  

Sometimes i wonder about "advancements"  Same with our own food, people seem to suffer with far more allergies and food intolerances than they used to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Vetds often reccommend it for sensitive stomachs Rainy cos it is fish based any easily digested, BUT, it has a high cereal content which some dogs are intolerant to!

Personally, Neither me nor my dogs like it! but know that there are those that use it with much success! Rona's Alfioe being one if my memory serves me right!
lol
DT


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried it curried DT, it's delicious :lol:


Like i said it was right for Oscar but i was speaking to a trainer the other day and she asked what he was fed and looked horrified when i said Chappie, even after i explained 

He seems to be doing alright on the Burns so far apart from looking at me for a full 5 minutes after i put it down as if to say "are you MAD woman, wheres my bleedin Chappie gone" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Have you tried it curried DT, it's delicious :lol:
> 
> Like i said it was right for Oscar but i was speaking to a trainer the other day and she asked what he was fed and looked horrified when i said Chappie, even after i explained
> 
> He seems to be doing alright on the Burns so far apart from looking at me for a full 5 minutes after i put it down as if to say "are you MAD woman, wheres my bleedin Chappie gone" :lol:


Nope Rainy! I made a Chappiue Pie for Terry when he upset me one day!

I think if push came to shove I would actually have to choose Chappie over many of the dried foods out there though!

And chappie ain't the cheapest anymore either! normally it is more expensive then own label brands.
lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I have to use chappie ,after trying lots of other brands with no success i was more concerned that my dog was well in himself daily after trerrible days of sickness and runny bums with other foods we had probs with his pancrtitis flaring up sloppy runny poohs and sickness . We were told to try chappie more as it was meant to be gentle on the tum by our vet as based more on fish and rice. Hes been great on it so im quite happy with it. A friend use to feed it also for her collie he had a weak tum and it worked for him and he lived for 17 years. I know years ago it was classed as a not good cheap dog food. But i think now there are many more people using it after trying other foods that upset there dogs digestion. I think you just try find a food suitable for your dog what ever that may be. What one works for one doesnt alsways suit all i suppose.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nope Rainy! I made a Chappiue Pie for Terry when he upset me one day!
> 
> I think if push came to shove I would actually have to choose Chappie over many of the dried foods out there though!
> 
> ...


:lol: poor Terry :scared:

Yes it is more expensive i think than alot and you rarely see it on offer anywhere. Am pleased with the Burns though, seems ok :thumbup:



sullivan said:


> I have to use chappie ,after trying lots of other brands with no success i was more concerned that my dog was well in himself daily after trerrible days of sickness and runny bums with other foods we had probs with his pancrtitis flaring up sloppy runny poohs and sickness . We were told to try chappie more as it was meant to be gentle on the tum by our vet as based more on fish and rice. Hes been great on it so im quite happy with it. A friend use to feed it also for her collie he had a weak tum and it worked for him and he lived for 17 years. I know years ago it was classed as a not good cheap dog food. But i think now there are many more people using it after trying other foods that upset there dogs digestion. I think you just try find a food suitable for your dog what ever that may be. What one works for one doesnt alsways suit all i suppose.


I agree


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

chappie contains practically no meat i think its just 4% the rest is just fillers like cereals and animal derivitives which are the feathers,beaks,hoofs,intestines, cancerous animal parts basically anything which cant be used for human consumption, i believe it also contains BHA BHT which are artifical preservatives which can cause liver disease and are thought to be carcinogenic, thats why many people would only use it in the short term after a stomach upset or not at all its certainly not snobbery


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Shamen said:


> chappie contains practically no meat i think its just 4% the rest is just fillers like cereals and animal derivitives which are the feathers,beaks,hoofs,intestines, cancerous animal parts basically anything which cant be used for human consumption, i believe it also contains BHA BHT which are artifical preservatives which can cause liver disease and are thought to be carcinogenic.


Trouble is when you are at wits end after trying all sorts so they arent constantly running from all cracks and creves you will try anything that suits your dog maybe not nessary the best in nutrition. But at least mines now a good weight and seems healthy enough and happy not depressed and in pain like he was before.. After all we can do the best for our pets but on there health side anything can happen if we feed chappie or anyother bland. I have had good results from chappie and i willcontinue to use it as i know it suits my dog. Id rather a happy dog than one that hasnt the energy to do anything as he was before. I suppose theres lots of stuff we eat and half the time we dont always know whats in it and how it affects the body. If we did im sure we wouldnt eat half the stuff we do. Sometimes i suppose we have just got to go with it. .


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Shamen said:


> chappie contains practically no meat i think its just 4% the rest is just fillers like cereals and animal derivitives which are the feathers,beaks,hoofs,intestines, cancerous animal parts basically anything which cant be used for human consumption, i believe it also contains BHA BHT which are artifical preservatives which can cause liver disease and are thought to be carcinogenic, thats why many people would only use it in the short term after a stomach upset or not at all its certainly not snobbery


Thanks for that info, still doesn't really explain why alot of dogs tend to do well on it though if its basically just rubbish, dogs are generally scavangers therefore if they killed something would they not just eat it rather than just eating the meat, if i give Oscar a raw bone he eats the bone, cartilidge etc :confused1:

To be honest everything these days is carcinogenic so i tend to take things that say "thought to be carcinogenic" with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

im not judging anyone for using it especially when theyve tried all the quality foods out there and they dont suit i just wondered have you also tried your dog on a raw diet? because that usually does the trick for dogs which are intollerant of processed dog food, or even just going back to feeding table scraps with added meat would be far more nutritious and wont be detrimental to the dogs long term health.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Just following on from another thread because i didn't want to hijack it.
> 
> What is the big deal with Chappie Wet ????/.
> 
> ...


Personally I think it is mistreating a dog to feed it awful food when you know there are better alternatives (I'm not judging here, I know plenty of people don't know, and circumstances that prevent, food intolerances etc, it's the ones that DO know and just don't care that irk me). I imagine that just like in humans, in dogs diseases can be hereditary, so dogs having spent years and years eating crap will no doubt have passes such sensitivities on to their pups. this is why we now have a spate of dogs suffering colitis, allergies etc.

Animal derivatives are nasties, they're the bits left over that you can't even turn into gelatin for human consumption.

Yes chappie works on sensitive/upset stomachs, which is fantastic, but it isn't a food I'd want my dog on all the time. Egg, fish, rice etc also work on sensitive/upset stomachs but you wouldn't feed your dog that all the time.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Shamen said:


> im not judging anyone for using it especially when theyve tried all the quality foods out there and they dont suit i just wondered have you also tried your dog on a raw diet? because that usually does the trick for dogs which are intollerant of processed dog food, or even just going back to feeding table scraps with added meat would be far more nutritious and wont be detrimental to the dogs long term health.


I would love to feed him 100% raw. He does have chicken wings and fresh bones when i can get them as treats and they don't upset him but OH won't let me feed him raw while the kids are young, he is concerned about the health implications and to be fair i have to be extra careful because i am a childminder.

Also we had some guarding problems with high value items when he was a pupster so bones have always been restricted.

I have heard lots of people who have resolved health issues with Raw


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i was told to stay clear of table scraps due to not knowing the full cause of his tummy upsets etc..To be really honest i hadnt really gone down the line of raw feeding that long as he didnt seem at all interested in his food at that time. where as hed woof down the chappie. sorry didnt want to sound like i was thinking you were judging anyone in anyway. x Hes happy and not having probs at all so im scared to change him i dont want to rock the boat after its taken so long to sort him. i may have to change him at a later date when we can sort out a food that suits as hes 10 and a bit older i dont want to mess him about.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Personally I think it is mistreating a dog to feed it awful food when you know there are better alternatives (I'm not judging here, I know plenty of people don't know, and circumstances that prevent, food intolerances etc, it's the ones that DO know and just don't care that irk me). I imagine that just like in humans, in dogs diseases can be hereditary, so dogs having spent years and years eating crap will no doubt have passes such sensitivities on to their pups. this is why we now have a spate of dogs suffering colitis, allergies etc.
> 
> Animal derivatives are nasties, they're the bits left over that you can't even turn into gelatin for human consumption.
> 
> Yes chappie works on sensitive/upset stomachs, which is fantastic, but it isn't a food I'd want my dog on all the time. Egg, fish, rice etc also work on sensitive/upset stomachs but you wouldn't feed your dog that all the time.


Fair post 

Trouble is when you have a dog that suffers colitis (for example) the vet recommends Hills rolleyes which i refused, then you ask advice and get a barrage of different foods recommended.

The problem with delicate tums is you just can't keep switching as that will set off an episode so the temptation is to stick with what is working.

I would say Oscar has been on Chappie about a year and i only now feel confident enough to risk upsetting his system again by trying another food.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Novak has a sensitive tum, swapped him to skinners duck and rice with added raw mince and used protexin profiber, settled right down.

Since he's been on a full raw diet (still with the probiotics) he's been 100% fine. You can get pre made raw stuff so no bits all over the house, just nice 1lb bags that sit in the freezer and are defrosted as needed, this is what I use.

Have you tried pro-biotics?

Vets will recommend whatever they're getting a kick back for selling, I tend to ignore lol.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i was given pro botics for mine but unfortaunly it didnt seem to do much at that point.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Novak has a sensitive tum, swapped him to skinners duck and rice with added raw mince and used protexin profiber, settled right down.
> 
> Since he's been on a full raw diet (still with the probiotics) he's been 100% fine. You can get pre made raw stuff so no bits all over the house, just nice 1lb bags that sit in the freezer and are defrosted as needed, this is what I use.
> 
> ...


He has been fine for ages which is why i am trying him on the Burns. I heard Skinners is good, my friend uses it and her dog has a very sensitive tum.

I have always used Slippery Elm with pro bio yoghurt when he was having an episode which seemed to work for him


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Shamen said:


> chappie contains practically no meat i think its just 4% the rest is just fillers like cereals and animal derivitives which are the feathers,beaks,hoofs,intestines, cancerous animal parts basically anything which cant be used for human consumption, i believe it also contains BHA BHT which are artifical preservatives which can cause liver disease and are thought to be carcinogenic, thats why many people would only use it in the short term after a stomach upset or not at all its certainly not snobbery


Good to know that other parts of an animal is being used rather than just the prime cuts.
The main ingredient however is fish, only a small quantity of animal derivatives and cereals


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Good to know that other parts of an animal is being used rather than just the prime cuts.
> The main ingredient however is fish, only a small quantity of animal derivatives and cereals


That was how i read it :confused1:

Maybe confusion is between the wet and dry ??


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Fish & Fish Derivatives (including 4% fish)
Cereals (min 4%)
Meat & Animal Derivatives (including min 4% chicken)
Oils & Fats
Herbs
Minerals

It says minimum 4% chicken, which means there is at least 4% derivatives coming from chicken, it doesn't state what the rest is, just that its 4% from chicken, same with the fish. For all we know it could be 90% beef derivatives, 4% chicken, 4% fish and the rest being oils, fat, minerals etc. Or it could be 90% fish.

I very much doubt the latter as if it was 90% (or anything near that) they'd not have such vague ingredients, they'd clearly advertise their product as having a very high meat content, like natures manu, naturediet etc does. since it would be a massive selling point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thanks for that info, still doesn't really explain why alot of dogs tend to do well on it though if its basically just rubbish, dogs are generally scavangers therefore if they killed something would they not just eat it rather than just eating the meat, if i give Oscar a raw bone he eats the bone, cartilidge etc :confused1:
> 
> To be honest everything these days is carcinogenic so i tend to take things that say "thought to be carcinogenic" with a pinch of salt.


dogs are suffering more and more from disease like cancers thought to be diet related, and yes dogs will scavange and survive on just about anything but so could we , and some people would no sooner dream of feeding their dog on junk foods daily than they would their kids. Dogs would be far better killing something to eat rather than eating chappie at least they'd get a fair amout of meat along with the feathers or the hoofs lol... which contain zero nutrition.

well im a bit health concious where artificial additives are concerned ive just had a very quick google and found this on preservatives.

BHT/BHA and Ethoxyquin
These popular preservatives are heavily used in the pet food industry, not only to preserve fats but to stabilize the whole product as well. We have certainly been educated as to the dangerous side-effects of BHT/BHA in our own diets as a serious carcinogen, but little truth has been shared about Ethoxyquin. This preservative was developed in the 1950's as a rubber stabilizer and herbicide, very similar to Agent Orange! It was either never approved by the FDA or recalled after three years of human use (I researched both accounts) but one thing is for certain, the documented cases of serious side-effects resulting from exposure to, or ingestion of this chemical. Humans who were working with it in the rubber industry, reported a dramatic rise in such diseases as liver/kidney damage, cancerous skin lesions, loss of hair, blindness, leukemia, fetal abnormalities and chronic diarrhea. In animals it has been linked to immune deficiency syndrome, spleen, stomach and liver cancer, as well as the above mentioned diseases. The steady increase in animal cancer and serious diseases has paralleled the increased use of chemical preservatives in the pet food industry during the last twenty-five years!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Fish & Fish Derivatives (including 4% fish)
> Cereals (min 4%)
> Meat & Animal Derivatives (including min 4% chicken)
> Oils & Fats
> ...


Fish and fish derivatives are including minimum 14% white fish. 
I don't care, it saved our dogs life.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Shamen said:


> dogs are suffering more and more from disease like cancers thought to be diet related, and yes dogs will scavange and survive on just about anything but so could we , and some people would no sooner dream of feeding their dog on junk foods daily than they would their kids. Dogs would be far better killing something to eat rather than eating chappie at least they'd get a fair amout of meat along with the feathers or the hoofs lol... which contain zero nutrition.
> 
> well im a bit health concious where artificial additives are concerned ive just had a very quick google and found this on preservatives.
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Fish and fish derivatives are including minimum 14% white fish.
> I don't care, it saved our dogs life.


Which is fantastic, I appreciate you're a fan and very glad it worked for your dog. If it's working and you're happy to do so, keep feeding it.

But the fact remains, it's not a great food.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

yes its scary now what goes in any of our foods ,let alone our pets. And yes as you pointed out i am sure some foods have health realated issues of which we have with humans alike. We can only do what we feel suits our pets and only we know our pet nside and out Im not ruling out trying to find another suitable food for my dog. As hes 10 and hes ok i am leaving him be aT present as im not going to put him through the trails again with another food and him getting upset again runs etc.Its taken a while to get him sorted now.I do agree raw in generall is good for dogs with issues with there diet needs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

rona said:


> Good to know that other parts of an animal is being used rather than just the prime cuts.
> The main ingredient however is fish, only a small quantity of animal derivatives and cereals


but im feel the exact opposite to them using all those 'other parts of an animal' i find it disgusting tbh....Heads, blood, fat, ligaments, feet, beaks, unborn young  the overspill of butchery. Body parts from 4D animals (dead, diseased, dying or disabled) are also used, which means that whatever made the animal sick and whatever medicines it was given before death remain in the food chain. But if its all your dog can eat i spose its better than nothing

this is a good link

Campaign for Real Pet Food - Pet Food Ingredients Glossary


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Which is fantastic, I appreciate you're a fan and very glad it worked for your dog. If it's working and you're happy to do so, keep feeding it.
> 
> But the fact remains, it's not a great food.


I'll agree with that, but you cannot rule out a food which could have the potential of saving a lot of dogs a lot of suffering just because the ingredients do not match other "superior foods" 
If it does this in a matter of months, after vets had tried for 1 year to sort him out and we were all about to give up. I will recommend the use of Chappie to anyone with similar problems. 
From this









To this handsome beast


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Shamen said:


> but im feel the exact opposite to them using all those 'other parts of an animal' i find it disgusting tbh....Heads, blood, fat, ligaments, feet, beaks, unborn young  the overspill of butchery. Body parts from 4D animals (dead, diseased, dying or disabled) are also used, which means that whatever made the animal sick and whatever medicines it was given before death remain in the food chain. But if its all your dog can eat i spose its better than nothing
> 
> this is a good link
> 
> Campaign for Real Pet Food - Pet Food Ingredients Glossary


But surely this is what wild dogs would be eating? 
Not the drugs obviously. There are regulations on slaughtering after administration of drugs


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

rona said:


> I'll agree with that, but you cannot rule out a food which could have the potential of saving a lot of dogs a lot of suffering just because the ingredients do not match other "superior foods"
> If it does this in a matter of months, after vets had tried for 1 year to sort him out and we were all about to give up. I will recommend the use of Chappie to anyone with similar problems.
> From this
> 
> ...


due to my dogs issues before chappie i have to agree with you hear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

rona said:


> But surely this is what wild dogs would be eating?
> Not the drugs obviously. There are regulations on slaughtering after administration of drugs


wild dogs, for example dingo's, eat mostly fresh killed mammals which would be of a very high quality and im sure theydo eat practically all the body parts and the bone, but this is a balanced natural diet its no comparisson to low quality processed pet foods that are full of poor quality fillers much of which is rancid, as far as im aware there are no regulations on slaughtering animals who have been on medication if its for pet food.

i have to say im really pleased chappie has done the trick for your stunning dog though


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

As already said, when nothing else works and chappie does, what else can you do. Definately not the time to say "I'm not feeding that" - you try anything.

My old dog was fed chappie and whatever shop brand was on offer to give her "a bit of variety" we didnt keep them on the same brand either. Jenny lived to 16. 

Nowadays, chopping and changing is bad, yet some say the more you change the less sensitive your dog will be.

Would it still be chappie if they cut out the nasties?? If so, I wish they would give it a re-vamp and take them out. 

Cant believe they have changed the labels and I almost bought Pedigree Chum in the what used to be yellow chappie tins grrrrr:scared: - how bad would that have been:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Cant believe they have changed the labels and I almost bought Pedigree Chum in the what used to be yellow chappie tins grrrrr:scared: - how bad would that have been:lol:


Pedigree Chum and Chappie are one and the same just a different mix of poor quality ingredients, they are both made by Pedigree, Masterfoods(Mars Inc) who also conduct experiments on animals!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't try Chappie because its the cereals that we think were the problem for my boy and so I don't go near anything with them in (treats too for the most part). I would feed him on Bakers if he ate it and he did well on it at the end of the day, you try the foods you want them on and if they don't work you have to find one which does. If someone can comfortably afford something like Fish4Dogs and their dog does fantastically on it, I would wonder what was making them feed something with lower quality ingredients but that is all, I'd just be curious 

Golden Retrievers are meant to be ones with more allergies and problems nowadays and I think part of its probably due to the very small amount of genetic diversity and the fact we breed them when we want and keep them going on foods they wouldn't normally eat.

I think we mollycoddle dogs a bit much now and IMO foods can accelerate problems a dog may have but they are often there under the surface. Roo has sensitivities to *something* its just hard to find what. If he was 'in the wild' he wouldn't have turned out as he is. If he was born into the wild as he is I think he'd have died off. I don't know much about nutrition but I'm under the impression dogs aren't meant to even eat cereals and just need a few carbs/meat?

I dunno but fish is a winner here for a dog with a sensitive belly  Nature's Harvest wet goes down very well as does the Fish4Dogs. Think I'd be inclined to put all future dogs on fishy stuff from the off after hearing about others who do so well on it :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thing is thought everyone was raving about how great Orijen was a few months ago but thats gone quiet now and its all Fish4dogs. 

I know a few people who had problems with the origen probably because the protein content is too high for their dog.

I do wonder though if Chappie is so crappy then why do dogs do so well on it??? 

To be honest if someone lived on the worst junk food they would not generally be in good health and you can usually tell a poor diet by how someone looks yet Oscar is perfect weight, healthy as a butchers dog and constantly gets comments about how lovely his coat is :confused1:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Our two are on Chappie its the only food that dose'nt upset Holly & Banjo went onto it as was getting podgy  he was on Pero Gold but Im just wondering now if there is any conection with Chappie & his pee leaking as all medical things have been ruled out  the Pero Gold had more vitamins in it :confused1: 

Our last dog had Chappie all her life & was never ill but she was a BC


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thing is thought everyone was raving about how great Orijen was a few months ago but thats gone quiet now and its all Fish4dogs.
> 
> I know a few people who had problems with the origen probably because the protein content is too high for their dog.
> 
> ...


I think in general dogs seem designed and appear to do well on most types of food. Some live out of rubbish bins and manage OK weight wise etc, I think they are just pretty able to cope with eating anything. To be fair my diet as a human is very, very poor but I'm 5'9 and a size 10/12 so I'm about right too 

Orijen may have gone quiet as James1 has not been around for a bit I know he fed and loved it. I never liked it, Roo didn't get on with it, bit rich I think. I have certainly been recommending Fish4Dogs to a fair few in threads 

I think the issue is some dogs still do great on Bakers. Many come on here and say their dog does fantastic on it etc, I assume they can just make use of most food they eat no matter what it is.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> I'll agree with that, but you cannot rule out a food which could have the potential of saving a lot of dogs a lot of suffering just because the ingredients do not match other "superior foods"
> If it does this in a matter of months, after vets had tried for 1 year to sort him out and we were all about to give up. I will recommend the use of Chappie to anyone with similar problems.
> From this
> 
> ...


I'm not ruling it out, I couldn't give a crap about superior foods, for me it's about giving my dog a good quality diet.

I'd never rule out a food that is great for upset tums, as I've said I have fed it myself previously, it's just not a food I'd want them on constantly.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thing is thought everyone was raving about how great Orijen was a few months ago but thats gone quiet now and its all Fish4dogs.
> 
> I know a few people who had problems with the origen probably because the protein content is too high for their dog.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's to do with the protein level, the protein from orijen is from a good source, so it's not generally an issue, if protein comes from cereals etc, that's why issues start. I think the quietness re orijen of late is due to it being super high priced. Where as fish for dogs has great ingredients but is £20 cheaper.

My dogs didn't do well on Orijen, but they do great on raw, raw is obviously higher protein than orijen.

I suppose well never know why chappie is good for upset tums even though it has crap ingredients. But then my nan and a few others I know her age smoked for 50+ years and never so much as had a cough, we know smoking is bad, but some people are fine with it. Doesn't mean I'd go around recommending it..


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

''doing well on it'' can mean so much though!

For instance a person who wants a chilled out dog and the dog is chilled.... plain lazy from diet........then he/she will think the dog is ''doing great on it''

Same goes for those who think their dog should be full of energy, tearing around all the time etc.......again the dog might have serious excess energy from diet and the owner thinks they are ''doing well on it''

So its hard to know if the dog is really 'doing well on it' or just the owner thinks they are.......Perhaps because thats how they assume their dog is??

I think that feeding the best diet you possibly can for your oets is the best way. Thats all we can do as responsible owners. Not every dog is the same and even those from the same litters will need different diets to get the best out it.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

vets wont recommend chappie cos they dont get any commission from the sales!
Chappie and Chappie dried mix have no artificial additives in it so as well as calming delicate tummies it also calms hyper dogs. my lucy has been so much better since i switched to it and i swear by the stuff.
all my rescues are put straight onto it and do extremely well in the calming down and toiletting stakes. 
its down to personal preference but just remember,,,, the pet food business is almost as large as the human cosmetic business and they rely heavily on advertising, media hype and sales!
one of the healthiest dogs i ever met was an 18 yr old springer spaniel who had been raised on bones, chicken and rice and porridge!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

lucysnewmum said:


> vets wont recommend chappie cos they dont get any commission from the sales!
> Chappie and Chappie dried mix have no artificial additives in it so as well as calming delicate tummies it also calms hyper dogs. my lucy has been so much better since i switched to it and i swear by the stuff.
> all my rescues are put straight onto it and do extremely well in the calming down and toiletting stakes.
> its down to personal preference but just remember,,,, the pet food business is almost as large as the human cosmetic business and they rely heavily on advertising, media hype and sales!
> one of the healthiest dogs i ever met was an 18 yr old springer spaniel who had been raised on bones, chicken and rice and porridge!


Bones, chicken, rice and porridge is a lot more healthy sounding in the long run to me than chappie does.

Obviously it works for you, which is great. But to be fair, chappies ingredient list is very vague, so the only proof you have that they don't put additives in is chappie telling you they don't.

I also very much agree with the above 'doing well on it' is a very personal view, depending on what you would consider 'doing well' to be.

Dogs will survive on just about anything, but there's a vast difference between surviving and thriving a difference you won't really know until you've seen your pet do both.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Body parts from 4D animals (dead, diseased, dying or disabled)


Sorry, but that's not true. It is a legal requirement that pet food is made from animals that are fit for human consumption. OK, they may not be the parts of the animal we humans eat, but they are not diseased.

I do think there is a bit of snobbery around dog foods, and I wouldn't have a problem with feeding tinned chappie if your dog is doing well on it. The only problem I have is the amount of tins I'd need to feed mine and the smell.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I suppose well never know why chappie is good for upset tums even though it has crap ingredients. But then my nan and a few others I know her age smoked for 50+ years and never so much as had a cough, we know smoking is bad, but some people are fine with it. Doesn't mean I'd go around recommending it..


The difference here is that Chappie has the potential to enhance a life were as smoking never does


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

lucysnewmum said:


> vets wont recommend chappie cos they dont get any commission from the sales!
> Chappie and Chappie dried mix have no artificial additives in it so as well as calming delicate tummies it also calms hyper dogs. my lucy has been so much better since i switched to it and i swear by the stuff.
> all my rescues are put straight onto it and do extremely well in the calming down and toiletting stakes.
> its down to personal preference but just remember,,,, the pet food business is almost as large as the human cosmetic business and they rely heavily on advertising, media hype and sales!
> one of the healthiest dogs i ever met was an 18 yr old springer spaniel who had been raised on bones, chicken and rice and porridge!


MY VET ACTUALLY RECOMENDED CHAPPIE FOR MY DOG AFTER YEARS OF TRYING EVERY OTHER FOOD AND THE PROBS WITH PANCRTITIS CONSTANTLY REACURING.hES BEEN GREAT EVER SINCE HES BEEN ON IT AND IM HAPPY HES NOT IN PAIN AND NOT THROWING UP AND HAVING THE RUNS. IM IN NO HURRY TO CHANGE NOW IVE FINELLY GOT HIM STRAIGHT HES 10 NOW AND IM NOT GOING TO MESS HIM AROUND AT HIS AGE ITS NOT FAIR ON HIM , BUT IM NOT RULING OUT THAT ID LIKE TO FIND A BETTER SOLUTION EITHER.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Well on reading what has been said my insight for what its worth is in the past I have fed better quality dry foods ( never done tin food ) but as time has gone on I feed raw and never got to grips with amounts so did end up with fat dogs now they have been on diet food with a good discount ( otherwise I could not do it ) they are off the diets.

so I now feed 1 meal raw and 1 dry which is chappie sometimes its both meals chappie dry they do eat it ,there toilet is fine as it should be , they coats are a little dull but they do get oils, as I mix dry with fish, and vitamins
I have looked for a better food for around the same price if I find some I might change but they seen ok on it .
its not about saving a few bob but things are really bad now


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Bones, chicken, rice and porridge is a lot more healthy sounding in the long run to me than chappie does.
> 
> Obviously it works for you, which is great. But to be fair, chappies ingredient list is very vague, so the only proof you have that they don't put additives in is chappie telling you they don't.
> 
> ...


I disagree with this. I would know if my Dog wasn't doing well.

As an example, before the Chappie Oscar had suffered terrible Colitis, i tried various "quality" foods all of which either made him poorly or he flatly refused to eat (and believe me i tried the tough love stuff). When he was refusing the dry food he was depressed and his guarding behaviour was off the scale, now i class that as "not doing well".

The Chappie invigorated his appetite and agreed with his tummy and his whole demeanour improved not just his physical health.

I think their zero evidence to show that smoking enhances anyones health yet there is plenty of anecdotal evidence on here that Chappie has had a positive affect on lots of our dogs health


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> The difference here is that Chappie has the potential to enhance a life were as smoking never does


Very true indeed, I was using it as an example.

I have a friend who has tried on several occasions to give up smoking, she gets a horrendous cough, increased appetite, mood swings and quite a few other symptoms, now you an me know that that is simply her body withdrawing from a nicotine addiction, but if you didn't know that, you'd look at how she was doing on the **** and conclude she was much better off smoking, no mood swings, no cough etc. And you can't say 'no lung cancer or other smoking related diseases' because I know plenty of people who've smoked like troopers their whole life and had no ill effects what so ever. Yet still, it's not something I'd advocate.

So whilst chappie is great for upset stomachs, nobody is denying that, what I'm saying is, you can't advocate feeding your pet on a awful quality food for it's entire life.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I disagree with this. I would know if my Dog wasn't doing well.
> 
> As an example, before the Chappie Oscar had suffered terrible Colitis, i tried various "quality" foods all of which either made him poorly or he flatly refused to eat (and believe me i tried the tough love stuff). When he was refusing the dry food he was depressed and his guarding behaviour was off the scale, now i class that as "not doing well".
> 
> ...


As I and another posted said, 'doing well' is subjective, since only you know what your idea of a dog 'doing well' is. Same as only I know mine. You yourself have just said the things you class as not doing well, many people would love their dog to display aggressive guard behaviour.

I'll say again, I have zip against chappie, I've used it myself in the past, but it's not a food that I personally would leave my dog on full time.

Ah, I think I shall give up, lets agree to disagree, yes?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I disagree with this. I would know if my Dog wasn't doing well.
> 
> As an example, before the Chappie Oscar had suffered terrible Colitis, i tried various "quality" foods all of which either made him poorly or he flatly refused to eat (and believe me i tried the tough love stuff). When he was refusing the dry food he was depressed and his guarding behaviour was off the scale, now i class that as "not doing well".
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree with the other poster on this on Rainy! Strangely enuff I was having a convo with my little 'hamster' friend this morning!! We moved onto this topic! Not neccesarily chappie! but BAKERS!! And yes , your dogs may look well on it, so it must be good for them??? Yes this may appear true! until the dog reaches an older age and is then diagnosed with diabetus , FACT, the damage has then been done, the lifespan of the dog is shorterned because of the hight suger levels in that particualr food! (my hamster friend knows a fair bit about dog food too).


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I would tend to agree with the other poster on this on Rainy! Strangely enuff I was having a convo with my little 'hamster' friend this morning!! We moved onto this topic! Not neccesarily chappie! but BAKERS!! And yes , your dogs may look well on it, so it must be good for them??? Yes this may appear true! until the dog reaches an older age and is then diagnosed with diabetus , FACT, the damage has then been done, the lifespan of the dog is shorterned because of the hight suger levels in that particualr food! (my hamster friend knows a fair bit about dog food too).


I agree DT BUT if its the only thing you can find that your dog will tolerate and it imroves their health in the immediate (see Ronas pictures) then you have to do what is best for your dog at the time. In some circumstances you don't have the luxury of viewing the long term and when you have had a dog that has suffered and you get them sorted you would be very reluctant to risk upsetting their health again so you can see the dilema people face.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> As I and another posted said, 'doing well' is subjective, since only you know what your idea of a dog 'doing well' is. Same as only I know mine. You yourself have just said the things you class as not doing well, many people would love their dog to display aggressive guard behaviour.
> 
> I'll say again, I have zip against chappie, I've used it myself in the past, but it's not a food that I personally would leave my dog on full time.
> 
> Ah, I think I shall give up, lets agree to disagree, yes?


LOL not sure who would want aggresive guarding in their dog :scared:

Don't get me wrong i am not trying to argue that its a great food just raising the question about it, it's an interesting discussion.

Agreeing to disagree is always the best way forward


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Bones, chicken, rice and porridge is a lot more healthy sounding in the long run to me than chappie does.
> 
> Obviously it works for you, which is great. But to be fair, chappies ingredient list is very vague, so the only proof you have that they don't put additives in is chappie telling you they don't.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on this one!! BUT!! the reason many vets recommend chappie as I have said many many times before is beacause it is fish based. When a dog suffers sensitivity on of the first things to do to begin toeliminate the cause is to change the main scource of protien - chicken to fish whatever!! Sometimes this does the trick, hence, chappie is hailed the miracle food by some!! BUT! the cereal content is high - and there are a great deal of dogs that have an intolerance in directions onther then meat!

I did meet a dog last year that was allergic to GRASS! yep! did post it on here at the time!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

:lol: :lol:
Can you think of any other dog food that would create this thread?
We would normally all agree 

I think we can almost all agree, that Chappie is not the best food in the world by a long way, but if all else fails, it's always worth a try :thumbup:

As to the argument about a dog not being on it for it's lifetime, I'll let you know in about 10 years time how Muddy faired  :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Have any of us disagreed? I thought we all thought if Chappie suits and not much else does then go for it?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I agree with you on this one!! BUT!! the reason many vets recommend chappie as I have said many many times before is beacause it is fish based. When a dog suffers sensitivity on of the first things to do to begin toeliminate the cause is to change the main scource of protien - chicken to fish whatever!! Sometimes this does the trick, hence, chappie is hailed the miracle food by some!! BUT! the cereal content is high - and there are a great deal of dogs that have an intolerance in directions onther then meat!
> 
> I did meet a dog last year that was allergic to GRASS! yep! did post it on here at the time!


I do wonder if its the fact that Chappies isn't too complicated and doesn't contain much that makes it more tolerable. Maybe it doesn't contain "enough" but with less ingredients it is less likely to irritate the digestive system maybe ???

Anyone tried Barking Heads ?? Dry Dog Food | Best Additive free Dogs Food

They have a chicken based one that is for sensitive tums and one called fusspot that is fish and potato, they claim 41% salmon ??? No additives apparently


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

rona said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Can you think of any other dog food that would create this thread?
> We would normally all agree
> 
> ...


Rona!
I think with Muddy we need to look at it another way!
Remember having this convo with you before, and know you have tried many other remedies.
So to you I have to say!
If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Rona!
> I think with Muddy we need to look at it another way!
> Remember having this convo with you before, and know you have tried many other remedies.
> So to you I have to say!
> If it ain't broke don't fix it!


LOL my point exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I do wonder if its the fact that Chappies isn't too complicated and doesn't contain much that makes it more tolerable. Maybe it doesn't contain "enough" but with less ingredients it is less likely to irritate the digestive system maybe ???
> 
> Anyone tried Barking Heads ?? Dry Dog Food | Best Additive free Dogs Food
> 
> They have a chicken based one that is for sensitive tums and one called fusspot that is fish and potato, they claim 41% salmon ??? No additives apparently


Ain't tried barking heads Rainybowbow but tried banging head! banging my head against a brick wall!! Seriously! yep it looks good!
But think in you case like Rona we know you tried alsorts!! so better the devil ya know eh
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> LOL my point exactly :thumbup:


But was it not almost the last resort with Muddy?? cannot quite remember! been to bed since we last dicussed it!
lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Ain't tried barking heads Rainybowbow but tried banging head! banging my head against a brick wall!! Seriously! yep it looks good!
> But think in you case like Rona we know you tried alsorts!! so better the devil ya know eh
> lol
> DT


He seems to be faring OK on the Burns so far and Oscar clearly had nowhere near the issues that Rona had with Muddy so that is why once he was settled i have felt able to risk upsetting his digestion by trying something else.

So far he is eating it begrudgingly and not refusing point blank but i know what he is like 

I will be happy to stick with the Burns if he carries on eating it


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I'm a Happy Chappie today.

Put Heidi on it yesterday as a last ditch attempt to sort her tum. Fed her little and often all day - no poohs.

Increased her breakfast intending 3 bigger meals today and on our morning walk - 1 nice solid pooh and another 95% perfect!!!! 

I cant wait to get her off the wretched stuff but this morning it's the best thing since sliced bread and I'm a v happy chappie.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Well I'm a Happy Chappie today.
> 
> Put Heidi on it yesterday as a last ditch attempt to sort her tum. Fed her little and often all day - no poohs.
> 
> ...


great to hear, remember "easy does it" with a changeover


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I do wonder if its the fact that Chappies isn't too complicated and doesn't contain much that makes it more tolerable. Maybe it doesn't contain "enough" but with less ingredients it is less likely to irritate the digestive system maybe ???
> 
> Anyone tried Barking Heads ?? Dry Dog Food | Best Additive free Dogs Food
> 
> They have a chicken based one that is for sensitive tums and one called fusspot that is fish and potato, they claim 41% salmon ??? No additives apparently


Funnily enough this was exactly what I was going to put Roo on before I found Fish4Dogs. I think it was the bad hair one or something I was going to get but then found Fish4Dogs as I wanted some other things off their website like the treats so bought in bulk :thumbup:

I would probably go to that next if Fish4Dogs ever fails us, I really liked the look of the company. I think I wasn't sure what the oats were for, or the lamb fat, didn't know what specifically they were for but I liked the glucosamine/chondroitin etc that it has. Bloody cheap considering what it has in it too, I thought.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Funnily enough this was exactly what I was going to put Roo on before I found Fish4Dogs. I think it was the bad hair one or something I was going to get but then found Fish4Dogs as I wanted some other things off their website like the treats so bought in bulk :thumbup:
> 
> I would probably go to that next if Fish4Dogs ever fails us, I really liked the look of the company.


Will have a look at the Fish4 when i get a minute, thing is i like to be able to go and buy it from a shop rather than order online because i am a so and so for running low.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_great to hear, remember "easy does it" with a changeover_

Oh yes!!!:thumbup: no matter how keen I am to get her back on to skinners, I know that her poor tum cant take much more so it will be a few more days on chappie yet and then a v gradual change back.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Will have a look at the Fish4 when i get a minute, thing is i like to be able to go and buy it from a shop rather than order online because i am a so and so for running low.


See round here none of our shops ever have anything in anyway so its a matter of it has to come from online pretty much. Could get Arden Grange but that's about it. Think most can order things in on request but the internet then works out cheaper for me!

With Fish4Dogs the 'working' feeds are identical to the normal ones just 3kgs more and without the fancy packaging. I got told (by the company) that everything is identical apart from the packaging and you get more for your money, so I actually buy the Fish Working Dog Complete 15kg which is the same as Finest Fish 4 Dogs Complete 12kg, just more of it 

I like that they are really nice people too, I've sent lots of emails and they've talked to me about Roo before and just generally really good at responding to queries. I am a sucker for good customer service I must say


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> See round here none of our shops ever have anything in anyway so its a matter of it has to come from online pretty much. Could get Arden Grange but that's about it. Think most can order things in on request but the internet then works out cheaper for me!
> 
> With Fish4Dogs the 'working' feeds are identical to the normal ones just 3kgs more and without the fancy packaging. I got told (by the company) that everything is identical apart from the packaging and you get more for your money, so I actually buy the Fish Working Dog Complete 15kg which is the same as Finest Fish 4 Dogs Complete 12kg, just more of it
> 
> I like that they are really nice people too, I've sent lots of emails and they've talked to me about Roo before and just generally really good at responding to queries. I am a sucker for good customer service I must say


To be fair Arden Grange were like that when i emailed them, great service :thumbup: I think that counts for alot


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> _great to hear, remember "easy does it" with a changeover_
> 
> Oh yes!!!:thumbup: no matter how keen I am to get her back on to skinners, I know that her poor tum cant take much more so it will be a few more days on chappie yet and then a v gradual change back.


glad to hear shes better today and at least she has a chance to get her strength etc back and when she is well enough you have a choice to try another food that suits her. 
.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> To be fair Arden Grange were like that when i emailed them, great service :thumbup: I think that counts for alot


Same, I really liked them but they didn't have as much meat in the fish food one and that's the only one I could stick him on (rest have cereals), so we went for somethink different


----------

